# guaging interest in b12 sedan JDM parts...



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i have a connection in the philippines who is willing to ship me bumpers, and possibly the coveted nismo LE grille.

also available are left-hand-drive H4 headlights for all b12 sedans.

here is why the philippines kicks ass, as far as parts:

they are left hand drive

also they speak english so the communication is there.

cheaper shipping

optional bodykits to fit JDM bumpers


...basically the philippines is the jdm market, only in lhd. 

shipping wont be as terrible if theres a group buy... but again i wanna gauge interest.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Can we get a pic of the gauges and bumbers I would be interested also would like clear corners and louvers. But not that tacky foam rubber spoiler that lifts and causes rust :thumbdwn: Also the philipines rock cause their women are not to shabby.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

the parts that i can get r sedan body only... im not sure if u could get an SC there, and if u could im pretty sure they r more scarce than they are here.

doesnt look like many people r interested in the parts thus far... 

ya women from the philippines can party pretty well


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

If I could get my hands on some clear corners and projector headlights (not happenin)...I would be highly interested lol.


----------



## Putt-Putt B12 (Feb 25, 2005)

How much for the grille? 
I have a sedan and need a replacement.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Put me on the interested parties list and let me know when/if you get any concrete details. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i have to line out what i want with this hookup, he seems pretty open to communication.

i know the nismo grille will be popular, i'll discuss that with him.

its great u guys want these cool parts. that should make shipping more affordable for all involved.

i'll get prices as soon as i can


----------



## Putt-Putt B12 (Feb 25, 2005)

How are you planning on doing the shipping? Are you going to have the parts sent to each of us depending on what we order or are you planning on doing it in one big lot and distributing yourself?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

im still in the preliminary stages. 

i gotta make sure this guy is completely legit. just wanna see who is interested in these cool parts, so i can get a general idea of what to ask the dude to pick up.

im simply guaging interest lol wish me luck on tying this deal down and gettin it rolling.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Is the gauge cluster different from the tach cluster in the Sport Coupe ? what other option can we get like rear disc setups that I would be 200% interested in.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

lol i mentioned nothing about gauges, and no, they have the same cluster as u have, only in km/h

i am gauging interest in jdm trim items for b12 sedans only, just in case i land a truly reliable parts connection.

fawk. i hope i can get this deal goin the way id like


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

My bad but do they have rear disc cause I am really interested in that.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

SuperStock said:


> i am gauging interest in jdm trim items for b12 sedans only,


Coupe Hater


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Any pics of the Nismo LE grille? If its nice, Im in.

-Nick


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> Coupe Hater


lol hahaahaha
coupes r actually my favorite

thing is, jdm parts for the coupe r quite limited. the bumpers on the coupes r largely 'world bumpers' and the only differences i can spot r probably body kits, front lips, side blinkers and headlights. 

u cant get the coupe in all markets. they were popular in europe and japan, from what ive gathered.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Coupe Hater


I still hold to my original LOL yeah the body kits are the biggest diff I would like the clear corners I know that is a fun search. Check this out also here is a pic of my little girl  at night.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

cool car when do i get to drive it


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

the White one right after I get to that car is in the UK it is a members ride on this forums it is nice makes my little black SC look like sheet. Oh well every painting started from a blank canvas right


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am very very interested and willing to import it to SA if the price is right. im looking for everything you can get for a b12 specifically coilover with adjustable shocks,bumpers,Bonnets


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

* u have the small jdm bumpers, although shipping from SA kills us here. 

i checked w/FedEx and shipping is $1000 to seattle, just for bumpers.

thats why id like to go a cheaper route, from the pacific.

if u can cut shipping somehow, and get it to $500 or so, then i'll do business.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

i was thinking more in the line of you shipping it to america or where and then i pay shipping for america to sa. but if it is gonna cost 500$ it is already cheaper to make my own custom bumpers or order from japan


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

SA bumpers are the same as japanese bumpers.


update: 

it looks good on the bumpers and the nismo grilles, although the nismo grilles are rare, even for the philippines.

communications are more streamlined


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> I still hold to my original LOL yeah the body kits are the biggest diff I would like the clear corners I know that is a fun search. Check this out also here is a pic of my little girl  at night.


coupe hater! what...... I like coupes I'ts just that Mine is a 2500lb. paper weight for now. still waiting for my U.K. 
friend to get back to me. he'sa bit bizzy. he was talking about kits for the coupe for 580+ shipping. but he would have to source them.inclued the clear corners.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Red_Coupe said:


> coupe hater! what...... I like coupes I'ts just that Mine is a 2500lb. paper weight for now. still waiting for my U.K.
> friend to get back to me. he'sa bit bizzy. he was talking about kits for the coupe for 580+ shipping. but he would have to source them.inclued the clear corners.


Kits hmm what kind of kits and the coupe hater thing was at Mr Superstock and his sedan only thing :thumbup: Are you talking the body kits for the Sunny ZX that is a sweet looking set up.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> Kits hmm what kind of kits and the coupe hater thing was at Mr Superstock and his sedan only thing :thumbup: Are you talking the body kits for the Sunny ZX that is a sweet looking set up.



Yep. There is not much change in the Euro kit from the Jspec one. And the kits would be from stock coupes. thay would be sourced out as needed. due to the sparce ness of good coupes it would take some time to locate, a few weeks. still working on shipping. I'm thinking 700-1500 range for now(kit +shipping) tell I get a hold of him. the clear corners are easier thing to get.


Now where did you dig up that ZX coupe pic. that is a nice fab job. the hood is near what I'm doing for my DET swap
for air reserc. 

well I'll keep u posted pm me if you need more info.

cheers Chip-


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> lol hahaahaha
> coupes r actually my favorite
> 
> thing is, jdm parts for the coupe r quite limited. the bumpers on the coupes r largely 'world bumpers' and the only differences i can spot r probably body kits, front lips, side blinkers and headlights.
> ...


this is true to some point. but you can swap out the frt.clip for the sedan to the coupe i've seen it done. it's not to shabby :thumbup:


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Is the Sunny a B12? If it is I would like a front clip of that and try to make my Sentra a half Sunny haha.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

the sunny is a b12, and other bodystyles, depending on the market in which theyre sold

the b12 is known as the sentra or sunny, as far as i know.

correspondence has continued with my philippino connection. when we r ready to take orders, i'll either add to this thread or start a new one. 

if anyone is interested in b12 sedan jdm parts, please let me know.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Red_Coupe said:


> Now where did you dig up that ZX coupe pic. that is a nice fab job. the hood is near what I'm doing for my DET swap
> for air reserc.
> cheers Chip-


it is on zxoc under readers rides or what ever they call it I do not like the rear 1/4 window delete. 1000 bucks for that kit na I will look into having one either made total one off or into other avinues.
But clear corners Oh Yeah I am interested.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if u really want coupe clear corners, i can get them
...u might as well get euro headlights while u r at it. very cool mod, and u will notice a dramatic difference in light output


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

well when do i get them?????? will they point in the right direction I know that the JDM ones point to the right. and about how much to get them to the great northwest


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i wish the jdm ones pointed to the right! 

they point left, directly into oncoming traffic in LHD countries. 

*my best friend lives in germany, so the odds are i can get the headlights/sidelights.
bear in mind they could be expensive!

the sentra sport coupe is known as the sunny coupe in germany. 


** also the jdm parts for the sedans arent exactly cheap either. for some, the nismo LE grille is worth the money


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

SuperStock said:


> i wish the jdm ones pointed to the right!
> 
> they point left, directly into oncoming traffic in LHD countries.


Oops hey I am not always right. Well see what they will cost is your friend military if so He can ship them to me for free..


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

her bf is Military


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

well either way it is all good in my book I am really interested in the clear corners the headlights would be sweet and if her bf ships it from base it will be cheaper than from off base (or post if he is Army silly bullet catchers)


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

update:
i can get jdm bumpers (w/front spoiler) from the philippines, including the 89-90 lower tail garnish for about $200 before shipping.

if anyones still interested in the nismo b12 grille(same as charles johnsons), let me know if u r in or not. 


shipping on the bumpers is spendy. shipping on the grilles will obviously be less.


----------



## Putt-Putt B12 (Feb 25, 2005)

I would be interested in the grill. How much?


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a b11: 1981 Datsun 310 GX. I don't know if there are or were any JDM parts for this car, or maybe some cosmetics that the b12 have that could be compatible with the B11. If there are, let me know, (hardly doubt it). Maybe ATS wheels? This is a pretty cool thread. Arigato.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

about the price of the grille, i cant answer that, cuz no price has been revealed yet. it likely wont be cheap. its the most sought after grille for the b12, with scarce availability. if i tell my parts connection that i have multiple buyers, i could get better prices. thats why i need people to tell me if they r interested.

regarding 310 parts... sorry man its taken years to find any b12 jdm stuff. b11 stuff is rarer still, i think. when i say b12 sedan jdm parts, i mean exterior trim only. basically there is little to no compatibility w/your car. happy hunting


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'd be interested in a grille as well.


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> I'd be interested in a grille as well.


any pic´s of the grill!! and what it´s the cost if after you got the parts you send it to me here in guatemala


----------



## DSMPOWERED (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm very interested in the grille, but until I see a price I (and many others I'd believe) am hesitant to commit. If it costs 1/3 of my car's value, hell no.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if u want teh nismo grille, be prepared to pay dearly. its rare even in the philippines. 

i'll be honest with u guys, the grille is gonna be spendy, no doubt.

a further note about 89+ b12 sedan headlights: they r h4 which means they blow the US lights outta the water. if u decide u want them, be aware that u must run the side blinkers with em, as the h4 headlights r slightly smaller than US headlights, and will not work w/US corner lights. 

*89+ sedans didnt have blinkers in the bumper. the blinker was moved to the US side marker location. to make the blinker more visible, they shrank the headlight slightly so the blinker could wrap more into the front of the vehicle.

further note: if u want rare jdm trim for your b12, throw your budget out the window. these parts r rare. rare parts cost money.

im not going to mark up any prices, i just want people to have a shot at b12 jdm stuff


----------



## DSMPOWERED (Sep 20, 2005)

SuperStock said:


> if u want teh nismo grille, be prepared to pay dearly. its rare even in the philippines.
> 
> i'll be honest with u guys, the grille is gonna be spendy, no doubt.
> 
> ...


Would it kill you to at least ballpark it within +/- $200 of a price? :fluffy:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> if u want teh nismo grille, be prepared to pay dearly. its rare even in the philippines.
> 
> i'll be honest with u guys, the grille is gonna be spendy, no doubt.
> 
> ...


 Supe now with the H4 heads are they like the the hight bright lights and will thay be fine for domstic use.( I.E. no tickets)?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

DSMPOWERED said:


> Would it kill you to at least ballpark it within +/- $200 of a price? :fluffy:


budget minimum $200. all this is subject to availability. like i said nismo grille is like the holy grail or something



Red_Coupe said:


> Supe now with the H4 heads are they like the the hight bright lights and will thay be fine for domstic use.( I.E. no tickets)?


these H4 lights wont get u into trouble, as they look identical to the US lights at a glance. be sure u aim them correctly and u will never get into trouble. ive had mine for a long time w/no problems


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

update:

here r pics of bumpers, rear filler & bodykit
bodykit is made to order









ignore the spoiler and u get the idea

heres another view









bumper n frt spoiler make the b12 look tough for a change!


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> update:
> 
> here r pics of bumpers, rear filler & bodykit
> bodykit is made to order
> ...


Ya.. VW JETTA GTI tough.. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

thats right. its tough like a VW only better cuz the b12 was never meant to look this good.

prices will be coming within a few days. 

anybody interested in the bumpers n bodykit?

...forget the nismo grille for a while


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

SuperStock said:


> thats right. its tough like a VW only better cuz the b12 was never meant to look this good.
> 
> prices will be coming within a few days.
> 
> ...


i want that bodykit!! it would look great with the grille im getting from you. if you can get them for sure and the price is decent ill get it.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

If that body kit is reasonably priced, I would order a set for sure, that looks great!

Quick question though, the 'kit' includes the whole bumpers and sideskirts right? Japan if you look closer gets shorter front and rear bumpers than our north american versions. 

Also, would we be getting the rear plastic trim panel so that we too can relocate our license plate to down low? 

-Nick


----------



## jjkamikaze (Jan 2, 2006)

i would be interested in the headlights, cornerlights, front bumper, sideskirts, rear bumper, license plate peice.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

sentrastud said:


> If that body kit is reasonably priced, I would order a set for sure, that looks great!
> 
> Quick question though, the 'kit' includes the whole bumpers and sideskirts right? Japan if you look closer gets shorter front and rear bumpers than our north american versions.
> 
> ...


the kit is seperate from the bumpers. the front spoiler is from a corolla, the side skirts from honda, and the rear piece is factory Nissan.

-the whole reason im getting the bumpers is because they dont stick out like the US versions, and also because they r pretty much impossible to find in the US.

the rear plastic trim panel(i'll call it the rear filler piece) is only for 89-91 cars(2nd gen). 

please specify which b12 u have, as *clear sidemarkers r available for 1st gen* .

headlights r available for 1st n 2nd gen. H4 lights r far superior than US lights, just take my word for it. LHD b12 H4s are extremely rare, and u can get them thru me. 

Bumpers:

front n rear bumpers differ between 1st n 2nd gen. ive detailed those differences in previous posts on this thread. 2nd gen bumpers will come with the complete rear license plate holder w/wiring, so u can hook it all up.

i can get either type. i dont know yet if the kit can be made to fit the 1st gen bumpers.

The CA-engined b12 was sold in teh philippines, so im investigating *REAR DISC BRAKES!* 

im also starting to line out shipping. if anyone has ideas on a shipping contact, please pm me.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i dont wanna get into trouble with moderators so please click on my nf classified ad, and respond there.
jjkamikaze and sentrastud, please send me a pm and i can clarify what u need.


B12 and B13 jdm exterior trim


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

what sunny parts do you have for the B13s?

any pics?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

click on my signature, or click the link below. all u have to do is ask me for a part, and i'll do my best to find it

http://www.nissanforums.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=3753


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i'm looking for the Sunny front bumper (four lights), Sunny side skirts and Sunny rear bumper.

all would be shipped to San Francisco Ca.


----------



## erod380182 (Jun 27, 2006)

SuperStock said:


> lol hahaahaha
> coupes r actually my favorite
> 
> thing is, jdm parts for the coupe r quite limited. the bumpers on the coupes r largely 'world bumpers' and the only differences i can spot r probably body kits, front lips, side blinkers and headlights.
> ...


i know i'm late on the subject...but would be interested in the b13 sunny bumper-side skirts-rear bumper for a 2dr. :thumbup:


----------

